# Clearing my house !!!



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Arrrggggg been clearing n sorting out all day today, charity shop doing well tho ! getting things in order to rent our house out. Should be ready to go beginning of May  Let the adventure begin 

We plan to hire a car for a couple of weeks n sort out an apartment around Protaras, Ayia Napa area so any advice would be appreciated.

Lynno


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Arrrggggg been clearing n sorting out all day today, charity shop doing well tho ! getting things in order to rent our house out. Should be ready to go beginning of May  Let the adventure begin
> 
> We plan to hire a car for a couple of weeks n sort out an apartment around Protaras, Ayia Napa area so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Lynno



Lynno, you and me seem to be the same things around the same time! my house is jumble sale central at the moment. I'm off work tomorrow and going to spend the whole day filling bags with stuff. its never ending though! 

We too are going to the same area at the same time so may be we could help each other out with advice as and when it comes our way....


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

teandto said:


> Lynno, you and me seem to be the same things around the same time! my house is jumble sale central at the moment. I'm off work tomorrow and going to spend the whole day filling bags with stuff. its never ending though!
> 
> We too are going to the same area at the same time so may be we could help each other out with advice as and when it comes our way....


Teandto, jumble sale central is a good description! I was off work today so thats exactly what I've been doing, where does it all come from, although it dont help when husband is a compulsive hoarder 

sounds like a plan helping each other out 

happy bag filling


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

Lynno said:


> Arrrggggg been clearing n sorting out all day today, charity shop doing well tho ! getting things in order to rent our house out. Should be ready to go beginning of May  Let the adventure begin
> 
> We plan to hire a car for a couple of weeks n sort out an apartment around Protaras, Ayia Napa area so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Lynno


We want to rent out our villa in Limassol with pool, garage etc., can you tell me who you used to get the client as I dont know where to start.
Monte Korfi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

monte korfi said:


> We want to rent out our villa in Limassol with pool, garage etc., can you tell me who you used to get the client as I dont know where to start.
> Monte Korfi


I think you'll find that the original poster meant that they are renting out their house in the UK in order to come to Cyprus.
If you are looking for a very reputable company to rent out your property long term in Limassol try 
Property in Cyprus since 1945, by Calogirou Real Estate Agents

They are a very well established company.


----------



## monte korfi (Sep 14, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think you'll find that the original poster meant that they are renting out their house in the UK in order to come to Cyprus.
> If you are looking for a very reputable company to rent out your property long term in Limassol try
> Property in Cyprus since 1945, by Calogirou Real Estate Agents
> 
> They are a very well established company.


Thanks for that information I will look at their web site in a minute to get their phone number. You may remember me from a while back when I asked if you would sell the villa for us, with title deeds by the way, anyway as husband is very ill we have no option but to return to UK and rent this out until it is sold.
Monte Korfi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

monte korfi said:


> Thanks for that information I will look at their web site in a minute to get their phone number. You may remember me from a while back when I asked if you would sell the villa for us, with title deeds by the way, anyway as husband is very ill we have no option but to return to UK and rent this out until it is sold.
> Monte Korfi


Oh yes I remember you now.
Well it is the same Limassol company who I recommended for selling the villa.
Talk to Chris Calogirou and explain and I am sure he will help you.

I am sorry to hear of your husbands illness.
Veronica


----------

